# Info wanted



## ruben (Aug 11, 2004)

Naja guadalupensis, any information about it?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

If you edit the subject line to the plant name, it will help others find the information.

http://naturalaquariums.com/plants/najas.html

Andrew Cribb


----------

